# Getting out of the hobby sale



## saddog (Apr 26, 2010)

1- 135 gal Aqueon, oak trim, glass top, black stand,light strips, 2 Aquaclear 110 filters, 1 Marineland Stealthpro heater, about 100 lbs brownish gravel rocks plastic plants, not willing to part out yet. $500 obo

1- 10 gal tank with canopy $40 obo

1- 40ish gal tank only 15H X 18W X 36L home made lid, and light, HOB filter $40 obo

2 Penguin 350 bio-wheel filters... need inlet tubes $15 each

1 Aquaclear 50 powerhead $15

4 pieces of drift wood sticks $5 "chunk" $10 stump $15**** ALL DRIFT WOOD IS SOLD

plastic plants 12" $5, longer ones are $10 each

Fake rocks $10 each

Real river rock 4"-6" diameter all for $20

air stones, tubing, filter media, charcoal $1-$2

50lbs blue gravel $15 SOLD

50lbs brownish gravel $20

Contact me @ [email protected] or reply to this ad, Don't PM me, for whatever reason, it seems I can't send PM's ???


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Interested in the 4 driftwoods. Email sent


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

interesting your Fake rocks $10 each !
but too far, hope someone go there and help me grab it! or any chance you will be in Richmond? thks


----------



## saddog (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump to the top!!!


----------



## saddog (Apr 26, 2010)

Another bump to the top


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

interested in your stump... any chance you will drop by Burnaby or Vancouver sometime?


----------



## saddog (Apr 26, 2010)

Driftwood is sold, blue gravel is sold, all the fish are gone.
Still have 135 gal tank and accessories.


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

You have a pm


----------



## saddog (Apr 26, 2010)

new bump to the top


----------



## Barrie (Apr 22, 2010)

Interested in the 40'ish tank - pm sent.


----------



## hpfanatic (Jan 7, 2011)

Interested in the Penguin filters. PM sent.


----------



## saddog (Apr 26, 2010)

Please contact me on this thread or at [email protected]


----------

